# Kimbo's First Loss



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Who in the EliteXC organization will hand Kimbo his first defeat??? In my eyes it will be Paul "The Head Hunter" Buenatello.


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

James Thompson :thumb02:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

PAUL THE HEADHUNTER BUENETELLO
ANTONIO BIGFOOT SILVA
CARTER WILLIAMS
RICCO RODRIGUEZ
JAMES THOMPSON

:dunno:!


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

enceledus said:


> James Thompson :thumb02:


I really hope you're right... raise01:


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

Yeah me too, WAR THOMPSON! 

But if Kimbo gets past Thompson, who do you think EliteXC will give him next? Will they finally give him legit competition, or will they continue handpicking opponents that are good for Kimbo?


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

I also think Brett Rogers would maul Kimbo. Would be a good, fair match-up though. Rogers' MMA experience isn't very deep either. But I think the guy is a few tiers above Kimbo as far as ability and talent.

Just my opinion, of course.


----------



## ralphbenjamin (Feb 17, 2008)

i dunno.. i think rogers vs kimbo would be an awesome fight.. some good banging would go down.. 

im so pumped for the thompson fight, i just know it's gonna last under a minute tho.. *sigh

any idea what the betting line is gonna be on it? haha


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

ralphbenjamin said:


> i dunno.. i think rogers vs kimbo would be an awesome fight.. some good banging would go down..
> 
> im so pumped for the thompson fight, i just know it's gonna last under a minute tho.. *sigh
> 
> any idea what the betting line is gonna be on it? haha


I would give Kimbo 5/1 odds against Thompson, honestly. It will be interesting to see what the actual odds turn out to be.


----------



## ralphbenjamin (Feb 17, 2008)

yeah,i truly think it'll be -500 for kimbo.. that's what it was for GSP.. isn't that crazy..

i believe it was in the 400's for the abbott/slice fight? like 480?


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

Antonio Silva


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

enceledus said:


> James Thompson :thumb02:


agree:thumb02: i actually think thompson has a good chance at winning mostly because of his aggression and power. plus i want him to win and destroy all this kimbo nonsense/hype:thumbsup:


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

TKOSPIKE said:


> agree:thumb02: i actually think thompson has a good chance at winning mostly because of his aggression and power. plus i want him to win and destroy all this kimbo nonsense/hype:thumbsup:


We should all flood Thompson with e-mails:

"TAKE THIS FIGHT TO THE GROUND! USE YOUR WRESTLING! LISTEN TO RANDY'S GAMEPLAN!"


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

xAmRiT said:


> Antonio Silva


Really? I'm convinced Big Foot will be gone from Elite XC shortly as he has voiced his displeasure with the circue act Kimbo getting to billing above him before and I think its only a matter of time before Shaw drives him out of Elite, hopefully straight into the UFC, lord knows they could use him.


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

stitch1z said:


> We should all flood Thompson with e-mails:
> 
> "TAKE THIS FIGHT TO THE GROUND! USE YOUR WRESTLING! LISTEN TO RANDY'S GAMEPLAN!"


Hahahahaha, imagine he follows the gameplan and after he wins the fight, in the post fight interview he says "Thanks to all the people form the
MMAForum, I couldn't have done it without you", it would be ******* great (yeah I should probably go to sleep, I know).


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Really? I'm convinced Big Foot will be gone from Elite XC shortly as he has voiced his displeasure with the circue act Kimbo getting to billing above him before and I think its only a matter of time before Shaw drives him out of Elite, hopefully straight into the UFC, lord knows they could use him.


Man, Ricco was a lot more vocal about it than Antonio. And I don't think either of them are going anywhere. Shaw wants an exciting HW division and though his last performance didn't really measure up to others, bigfoot usually brings it.


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

stitch1z said:


> We should all flood Thompson with e-mails:
> 
> "TAKE THIS FIGHT TO THE GROUND! USE YOUR WRESTLING! LISTEN TO RANDY'S GAMEPLAN!"


lol yeah who knows it could actually work:thumbsup:


----------



## ralphbenjamin (Feb 17, 2008)

i want to see an interview of both of them, and i wanna see what kimbo has to say about this fight possibly going to the ground.. he better be training hard, b/c that is probably where it is headed


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

ralphbenjamin said:


> i want to see an interview of both of them, and i wanna see what kimbo has to say about this fight possibly going to the ground.. he better be training hard, b/c that is probably where it is headed


Logically, I would agree with you, but James Thompson is notorious for "gong and dash", which is basically run across the ring swinging at your opponent. That approach could very well get him KO'd (and does quite often), but it's like his trademark.

IF Thompson takes it to the ground, I don't see how Kimbo can learn enough to survive a bigger, stronger wrestler in such a short time. I mean MOST semi-successful MMA fighters come from some form of groundfighting background, be it wrestling or BJJ. Kimbo just started picking those aspects up (maybe) about a year ago.

If I had faith that Thompson would take this to the ground I would go all in on him and probably make a lot of money. I think that Thompson will unsuccessfully try to make a statement on his feet... Again. And that's the only reason I fear him losing against Mr. Ferguson.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

stitch1z said:


> Man, Ricco was a lot more vocal about it than Antonio. And I don't think either of them are going anywhere. Shaw wants an exciting HW division and though his last performance didn't really measure up to others, bigfoot usually brings it.


Oh I know, Bifoot was upset, F*** Ricco was livid and was all about bitching to who ever would listen.


----------



## BrFighter07 (Jun 16, 2007)

any decent fighter will probably beat kimbo


----------



## ralphbenjamin (Feb 17, 2008)

stitch1z said:


> Logically, I would agree with you, but James Thompson is notorious for "gong and dash", which is basically run across the ring swinging at your opponent. That approach could very well get him KO'd (and does quite often), but it's like his trademark.
> 
> IF Thompson takes it to the ground, I don't see how Kimbo can learn enough to survive a bigger, stronger wrestler in such a short time. I mean MOST semi-successful MMA fighters come from some form of groundfighting background, be it wrestling or BJJ. Kimbo just started picking those aspects up (maybe) about a year ago.
> 
> If I had faith that Thompson would take this to the ground I would go all in on him and probably make a lot of money. I think that Thompson will unsuccessfully try to make a statement on his feet... Again. And that's the only reason I fear him losing against Mr. Ferguson.


yeah i hear u.. i HIGHLY HIGHLY doubt he will rush kimbo at the beginning. i mean what do you think the very FIRST thing randy is telling him over there in training? obviously kimbo's strongpoint is his punching power.. and thompson has that glass chin.. i can almost guarantee he will start the fight off walkin up, not rushing. time will tell tho...

and what do we bet with? these "credits" we have??


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Time for some EliteXC heavyweights to get real vocal. It would do wonders for anyones MMA stature to be the first one to knock Kimbo out. If I was looking for that fame as a contender I'd be kicking up some major media dust, calling Kimbo out. Eventually the heavyweights will tire of the situation and look for that match. 

Kind of ironic how a match with Kimbo is at this point more interesting than a heavyweight title match in EliteXC.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

J.P. said:


> Time for some EliteXC heavyweights to get real vocal. It would do wonders for anyones MMA stature to be the first one to knock Kimbo out. If I was looking for that fame as a contender I'd be kicking up some major media dust, calling Kimbo out. Eventually the heavyweights will tire of the situation and look for that match.
> 
> Kind of ironic how a match with Kimbo is at this point more interesting than a heavyweight title match in EliteXC.


I don't think EXC even has a HW Title. lol. Bigfoot would have it, though. Easy.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

stitch1z said:


> I don't think EXC even has a HW Title. lol. Bigfoot would have it, though. Easy.


No kidding? Ha that is funny Well they are a bit newer and growing rather quickly so that won't be an issue for long. Kimbo's star power will attract curiosity. As will Frank Shamrock, Cung Le, And Bigfoot. I see EliteXC being around for a while, especially since they're working with Strikeforce. And as long as they spoon feed Kimbo with guys like Cantrell he'll have a perfect record.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

J.P. said:


> Who in the EliteXC organization will hand Kimbo his first defeat??? In my eyes it will be Paul "The Head Hunter" Buenatello.


I will always stand by the fact that Sean Gannon, one of the most depressing fighters in UFC history, gave Kimbo his first defeat.

Still, if we're looking for a pro-loss in the cage, I'm going to say:

Ricco Rodriguez. (you really think they're going to feed Kimbo to Buentello or Bigfoot?) I think they're going to give him the former-UFC overweight champion, and Ricco's going to pound on him as if he were a bearded cheeseburger.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*Kimbo's first loss?*

Well...lol!His first loss will not be to James Thompson. I think that Thompson fighting Kimbo is hilarious and somewhat very stupid. We all saw Brett Rogers KO the piss out of Thompson on the Kimbo/Tank card. I personally think they should have put in Rogers to fight Kimbo. That would be a LOT more interesting to see. This will be another short first round KO again for Kimbo, on CBS no doubt. I believe that there are only a handful of fighters out there that might take him. Antonio Silva is a threat to beat Kimbo. Silva's chin hasn't been tested, and the massive power behind those tight, compact punches that Kimbo throws could overwhelm anybody. I believe Kimbo can KO anybody. Kimbo is improving in leaps and bounds.
Bas Rutten like I said...is turning Kimbo into an MMA wreckingball. Just a matter of time before we see Kevin Ferguson wearing a belt and he's only gonna get better.

.......I WANNA SEE KIMBO SLICE vs. FEDOR EMELIANENKO......

...A match for the ages...


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

Kimbo is just like Houston Alexander. He knocks out a few people and everyone thinks he is the best. It is obvious to people who know the sport he is not the best, or at least has not even come close to proving it, but people still seem to think he is the best. Then, he loses. And people realize that not only is he not the best, he kind of sucks. This happened to Houston and will very soon happen to Kimbo.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

kamikaze145 said:


> Kimbo is just like Houston Alexander. He knocks out a few people and everyone thinks he is the best. It is obvious to people who know the sport he is not the best, or at least has not even come close to proving it, but people still seem to think he is the best. Then, he loses. And people realize that not only is he not the best, he kind of sucks. This happened to Houston and will very soon happen to Kimbo.


And at least Houston knocked out Alessio and Keith Jardine.
Kimbo has no bragging rights over his poor F-level compeditors. Let's see a real match.:thumbsup:


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

KImbo vs Fedor a match for the ages? More like Kimbo's funeral, if you ask me. Damn, he KOs a way past his prime Tank Abbot and a guy no one has heard about, and suddenly he is a great MMA fighter, top 10 no doubt :confused05:. I will ask Bas to train me too, maybe I'll be the next UFC HW champion :thumb02:.


----------



## ralphbenjamin (Feb 17, 2008)

hahah, this whole subject has just been beaten to death.. its obvious he hasn't had a good fight yet.. all we can hope for is after thompson, he is tested...

until then, not much u can say about where he is at, skill wise


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

BrutalKO said:


> Well...lol!His first loss will not be to James Thompson. I think that Thompson fighting Kimbo is hilarious and somewhat very stupid. We all saw Brett Rogers KO the piss out of Thompson on the Kimbo/Tank card. I personally think they should have put in Rogers to fight Kimbo. That would be a LOT more interesting to see. This will be another short first round KO again for Kimbo, on CBS no doubt. I believe that there are only a handful of fighters out there that might take him. Antonio Silva is a threat to beat Kimbo. Silva's chin hasn't been tested, and the massive power behind those tight, compact punches that Kimbo throws could overwhelm anybody. I believe Kimbo can KO anybody. Kimbo is improving in leaps and bounds.
> Bas Rutten like I said...is turning Kimbo into an MMA wreckingball. Just a matter of time before we see Kevin Ferguson wearing a belt and he's only gonna get better.
> 
> .......I WANNA SEE KIMBO SLICE vs. FEDOR EMELIANENKO......
> ...


Please stop smoking crack. It's bad for you, and it makes you sound like an idiot.

Anyone who thinks that Kimbo would last 30 seconds in the ring with Fedor (Fedor, who put down a 400 pound man with his hands and evaded the best striker in the sport for 20 minutes, who armbarred a guy who's arms are the length of a grown ass man) is insane, and doesn't know what boxing looks like.

Fedor would hit Kimbo so hard, Kimbo's beard would fly into the third row, filling in the baldspots of Randy Couture as he watched in horror.


----------



## bigaza (Feb 10, 2007)

you never know thompson might get lucky and land a big shot


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

bigaza said:


> you never know thompson might get lucky and land a big shot


Maybe you're right it would be interesting to see if his chin can support his mouthpeice.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

bigaza said:


> you never know thompson might get lucky and land a big shot


Man, with the gong-and-dash anything is possible.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Now, the guy who knocked out Thompson on the last EliteXC ticket, what's his name? He's undefeated. 7-0 let's see him against Kimbo.:thumbsup:


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

IronMan said:


> Fedor would hit Kimbo so hard, Kimbo's beard would fly into the third row, filling in the baldspots of Randy Couture as he watched in horror.


:laugh:! So true.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

J.P. said:


> Now, the guy who knocked out Thompson on the last EliteXC ticket, what's his name? He's undefeated. 7-0 let's see him against Kimbo.:thumbsup:


8-0 after the Thompson knockout.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Gary Shaw.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

mlsman23 said:


> Gary Shaw.


Damn, ain't that the cryptonyte!!!!!!!


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

J.P. said:


> Now, the guy who knocked out Thompson on the last EliteXC ticket, what's his name? He's undefeated. 7-0 let's see him against Kimbo.:thumbsup:


Brett Rogers. I would love to see that. Kimbo couldn't hang with Rogers IMO.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

stitch1z said:


> Brett Rogers. I would love to see that. Kimbo couldn't hang with Rogers IMO.


I definitely agree with that. I mean, I have doubts that Kimbo will be able to hang with Thompson, and Thompson is about as technical as a street thug with a crobar.

Rogers would kill Kimbo, and I'll go back to my first point:

Kimbo got whupped by a guy who had one fight on the big stage (Sean Gannon). Gannon was killed by Branden Lee Hinkle, who got killed by a guy most people don't consider top tier (Jeff Monson, and I do consider Jeff a top tier guy, for the record).

Rogers is much better than Gannon (so is Thompson for that matter) and unless Kimbo's skills are about 1000 times what they were during that fight with Gannon, he's f*cked.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

I like the way you think, Iron Man.

I like Thompson in this fight except for his vulnerability to Knockouts. 

I think he has a strength advantage (which I don't believe Kimbo has had to deal with), and a lot more experience under his belt.

I do think this will be Kimbo's first opponent in a cage that won't be afraid of him (Tank looked so timid, it was sad and I won't even get into Bo Cantrell).

I can't say it enough, I do not believe Kimbo can stuff Thompson's takedowns like Rogers did. If Thompson pulls off some explosive wrestling, I don't think Kimbo will be able to handle Thompson off his back. But I really hope Team Quest drills Thompson on some boxing as well. If he can avoid those heavy hands, he's got this. Kimbo's a one-trick pony IMO.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

stitch1z said:


> I like the way you think, Iron Man.
> 
> I like Thompson in this fight except for his vulnerability to Knockouts.
> 
> ...


Thanks, man. I don't think James is even going to try to take this fight to the ground because I think that he believes his standup is better than Kimbo's (where as, against Rogers there wasn't much of a doubt).

I also think that Thompson's vulnerability to the knock out is a result of his attack strategy, which is really aggressive and often causes him to gas. I think, though, that Kimbo will have the same problem, and I'm not really sure the fight will go long enough for it to matter.

The more I think about this fight, the more I lean towards Thompson. I realize he is coming off of a tough loss to Brett Rogers, but Thompson has been in with alot of really good fighters.

I mean, yes he's dropped three of his last four, getting knocked out every time, but every one of the guys that has stopped him would kick the sh*t out of Kimbo. I have no doubt about that.

At the same time, you have Thompson's win over Yoshida and Severn (who, while washed up, is not a terrible fighter), and you have the simple fact that he's been in the ring with a Aleks and Fujita.

If this fight boils down to experience, then I think Thompson has this in the bag. If it comes down to striking power and skill, I'm going to still give it to Thompson.


----------



## UseOf_A_Weapon (Aug 6, 2007)

ricco rodriguez and buentello seem like the most likely choices. They are signing people all the time now since the UFC is firing a lot of fighters now...

Its just a matter of time I suppose. Hell, if the UFC lets Arlovski go, that'd be one hell of a fight and if anyone could KO Kimbo, it'd certainly be Arlovski.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

UseOf_A_Weapon said:


> Its just a matter of time I suppose. Hell, if the UFC lets Arlovski go, that'd be one hell of a fight and if anyone could KO Kimbo, it'd certainly be Arlovski.


I don't think anyone would need to bother AA to deliver Kimbo his first defeat. Antonio Silva, Ricco, Buentello, or Rogers would spank Kimbo and they're already in EXC.

Kimbo's chin has never been tested proper. Sean Gannon went to town on him and he hung in there and showed some heart. But from what I know of Gannon, he's not a KO guy, it's more like he just outlasted Kimbo (which is saying a lot about Kimbo's cardio at the time considering how chunky Gannon was).


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Thats some pretty unintellignet posting IROMAN. You really think that Gannon fight matters a damn, do you?
Can you honestly say you dont tink Kimbos stanfup has looked good? COs if you can, I don't know what to say to you.

Thompson is gonna get brutally KOd....


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Thats some pretty unintellignet posting IROMAN. You really think that Gannon fight matters a damn, do you?
> Can you honestly say you dont tink Kimbos stanfup has looked good? COs if you can, I don't know what to say to you.
> 
> Thompson is gonna get brutally KOd....


Not trying to hate, but what looks so good about his stand-up? He apparently hits hard, but nothing amazing. He's knocked out guys that shouldn't be fighting, he's shown no decent footwork, his chin's never been tested (nor has his defense)... He's shown nothing that a good (not even great) amateur boxer wouldn't be able to do.

I fear for Thompson's weak chin so I can see that much of your point, but to defend Kimbo's skills... On what grounds?

And why does the Gannon fight not matter? What doesn't matter about it?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

TheNegation said:


> Thats some pretty unintellignet posting IROMAN. You really think that Gannon fight matters a damn, do you?
> Can you honestly say you dont tink Kimbos stanfup has looked good? COs if you can, I don't know what to say to you.
> 
> Thompson is gonna get brutally KOd....


Thompson is going to get brutally KOd. But not because Kimbo is that good. It is because Thompson is that bad.
Kimbo hits fast and heavy. And he has good head movement.
His punches are tight and compact. He closes the distance and Knocks guys out.

But so does every other striker in MMA, so Kimbo ain't special. When he fights a real opponent we'll see....


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Kimbo is not a smart fighter to invest big money and promotion against supposed easy opponents.

He`s been dropped in three of his last four and nobody has a clue about Kimbo on the ground. JT should just do his best to put him on his back. He`s strong enough a dude to get him there and put him there to land bombs. Yeah, it`s as simple as that.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

Thompson's chin is made of single pane, non-glossy, barn glass (that's not good quality glass). This one doesn't last the first round. Although I'd be stoked to see Thompson win.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Thompson falls unconsious in the first.


----------



## ralphbenjamin (Feb 17, 2008)

J.P. said:


> Thompson falls unconsious in the first.


LOL, i seriously fear for thompson's physical well-being after this fight.. can we say concussion?


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

I really think Thompson is going to surprise a lot of you. If he takes it to the ground, Kimbo will be lost.

It takes a very long time to develop a decent TDD and ground game. His own trainer, Bas Rutten retired having never developed a good TDD (by his own admission). And Bas typically likes to keep things standing, himself.

Kimbo's going to have a tough time with a bigger, stronger wrestler training out of Xtreme Couture on top of him.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Let's see Kimbo 3-0 against Brett Rodgers 8-0

They're both undefeated, and competing for the top spot.
Yeah, now that's a fight I would credit to Kimbos account.

The only problem is I'm not sure Kimbo could pull off the victory.:confused02:


----------



## ralphbenjamin (Feb 17, 2008)

J.P. said:


> Let's see Kimbo 3-0 against Brett Rodgers 8-0
> 
> They're both undefeated, and competing for the top spot.
> Yeah, now that's a fight I would credit to Kimbos account.
> ...


i could not agree with you anymore.. i think that would be the perfect step up after this fight with thompson.. and who knows, maybe kimbo could pull it off!


----------



## Mr. Janks (Apr 28, 2008)

stitch1z said:


> I really think Thompson is going to surprise a lot of you. If he takes it to the ground, Kimbo will be lost.
> 
> It takes a very long time to develop a decent TDD and ground game. His own trainer, Bas Rutten retired having never developed a good TDD (by his own admission). And Bas typically likes to keep things standing, himself.
> 
> Kimbo's going to have a tough time with a bigger, stronger wrestler training out of Team Quest on top of him.


I think you're right if it goes to the ground Kimbo loses. The guy is so strong though so I wouldn't totally count him out.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

J.P. said:


> Let's see Kimbo 3-0 against Brett Rodgers 8-0
> 
> They're both undefeated, and competing for the top spot.
> Yeah, now that's a fight I would credit to Kimbos account.
> ...


Kimbo could not handle Brett Rogers. I would go as far as to say Rogers would tool Slice. Badly.


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

Yeah, that's the most probable outcome if that fight were to happen. But it won't because Thompson is gonna beat Kimbo. Maybe rematch with Rogers after that? :thumb02:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Thompson ain't going to tool Kimbo. Thompson really does suck. His chin is super flimsy. And Kimbos hands are hammers. Look.......... against a real MMA fighter Kimbo would probably go down, we all know that but..........

Thompson really does just suck badly.

Did you see the way he tried to rush Brett Rodgers in their fight? It looked like his body was on fire, and Rodgers was the water. He left his chin wide open and his arms were flopping everywhere and he got KTFO.

That is why this fight is set up. He really has no skill.
Even Kimbo can beat him.

Now, Kimbo against Rodgers, I see it going to round 2, and Kimbo goes lights out.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

J.P. said:


> Thompson ain't going to tool Kimbo. Thompson really does suck. His chin is super flimsy. And Kimbos hands are hammers. Look.......... against a real MMA fighter Kimbo would probably go down, we all know that but..........
> 
> Thompson really does just suck badly.
> 
> ...


I didn't say Thompson would tool Kimbo, I said Rogers would. :dunno: 

I'm just saying that Thompson could beat Kimbo with wrestling. There is no way Kimbo can execute the same kind of TDD that Rogers did. That was actually pretty amazing IMO. 

But I agree that with his tendency to get KTFO, Thompson is giftwrapped to make Kimbo look good. That is why EXC pitted the two against each other. I just hope Thompson utilizes some wrestling and ruins their plans.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

stitch1z said:


> I didn't say Thompson would tool Kimbo, I said Rogers would. :dunno:
> 
> I'm just saying that Thompson could beat Kimbo with wrestling. There is no way Kimbo can execute the same kind of TDD that Rogers did. That was actually pretty amazing IMO.
> 
> But I agree that with his tendency to get KTFO, Thompson is giftwrapped to make Kimbo look good. That is why EXC pitted the two against each other. I just hope Thompson utilizes some wrestling and ruins their plans.


Yeah you did say Rodgers didn't you. Well than it looks like we're in the same cruiser.:thumbsup: 

Hopefully Rodgers will bump his gums on Kimbo in his post fight interview if he wins this one. He's on the CBS card, so it would be the perfect stage for it.
Kimbo's ego wouldn't let that happen so if Rodgers woofs,
Kimbo will fight him........
And I see Kimbo catching his first loss.


----------



## ralphbenjamin (Feb 17, 2008)

J.P. said:


> Yeah you did say Rodgers didn't you. Well than it looks like we're in the same cruiser.:thumbsup:
> 
> Hopefully Rodgers will bump his gums on Kimbo in his post fight interview if he wins this one. He's on the CBS card, so it would be the perfect stage for it.
> Kimbo's ego wouldn't let that happen so if Rodgers woofs,
> ...


nah. kimbo will pull through.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

ralphbenjamin said:


> nah. kimbo will pull through.


:laugh:
I would like to know why / how you think that...


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

ralphbenjamin said:


> nah. kimbo will pull through.


Yeah, he'll pull through in the hospital......:laugh:


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

lets see so far hes just been fighting cans so we will see how it goes. The real question is whos his first real fight gonna be against


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

to be continued....


----------



## Baby Jay D. (Apr 25, 2008)

thompson is such a can. 2-6 in his last 8 with 5 of his losses coming from KO says it all.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Elite has to be careful with these b level fighters though as many guys at the lower level have never been full commited fighters and a fight with Kimbo could light the fire of the century under them as its the oppotunity of a lifetime, You look at a guy like James Thompson this is the best opportunity he is ever gonna get.


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

Yeah I think that too, if Thompson beats Kimbo he would be huge in the eyes of casual fans who think Kimbo is the shit, and it will seriously f*ck up Elitexc's strategy, what are they gonna do if that happens, make Thompson the face of the organization? It would be cool for a JT fan like me, but it would be a huge blow to Elitexc.


----------



## ralphbenjamin (Feb 17, 2008)

doesn't matter tho, thompson has no chance. i wonder when they are gonna put up the betting odds for the fight, i will be putting the maximum on kimbo


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

They have already put them up, Kimbo is 1/3 and Thompson 4/1, I'll drop some money on Thompson after I get my wins of Dream 3 :thumb02:. He's got little chance, but come on this is a huge opportunity for him, I'm sure he'll come into the fight with some sort of gameplan, if he takes Kimbo down he would be in huge trouble.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Pyros said:


> They have already put them up, Kimbo is 1/3 and Thompson 4/1, I'll drop some money on Thompson after I get my wins of Dream 3 :thumb02:. He's got little chance, but come on this is a huge opportunity for him, I'm sure he'll come into the fight with some sort of gameplan, if he takes Kimbo down he would be in huge trouble.


I'm right there with ya, bud!:thumb02:


----------



## ralphbenjamin (Feb 17, 2008)

Pyros said:


> They have already put them up, Kimbo is 1/3 and Thompson 4/1, I'll drop some money on Thompson after I get my wins of Dream 3 :thumb02:. He's got little chance, but come on this is a huge opportunity for him, I'm sure he'll come into the fight with some sort of gameplan, if he takes Kimbo down he would be in huge trouble.


where do u see these?? i cant find them anywhere..


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

http://www.mmaforum.com/elitexc-strikeforce-vbookie-betting/35891-kimbo-slice-vs-james-thompson.html#post542574


----------



## ralphbenjamin (Feb 17, 2008)

Pyros said:


> http://www.mmaforum.com/elitexc-strikeforce-vbookie-betting/35891-kimbo-slice-vs-james-thompson.html#post542574


i was actually talking about real money.. not credits on here..


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Here is what I think is going to happen.

*Brett Rodgers*will be the first to defeat Kimbo.

I know I said Paul Buentello in my first post.

But I'm changing my fighter, it's Brett Rodgers.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

I'm surprised so many people are counting out James Thompson.

I tend to think that Thompson's a better fighter than Sean Gannon, (actually, I'm positive Thompson's a better fighter than Gannon) and I'm still speculating as to how much Kimbo's game has actually evolved.

It probably has, but it's not like he's fighting anyone other than brawlers right now. I'd like to see him fight someone with a solid thai clinch, that fight would get bagged quick for Kimbo.

Still, I'm not counting Thompson out. He could shock the world, and this is Kimbo's first time when he's got to deal with a serious underdog. I mean, Cantrell was fighting a debuting guy and Tank was a favorite for alot of people.

It's an interesting position for the Slice, we'll see how he handles it. I think he'll win, but I'd love for Thompson to gong-and-dash him up against the cage and pound his face in.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I'd love to see that very thing. But, (And this is sad but) Thompson is in my opinion too clumsy of a fighter for Kimbo.

He Kinda throws himself at you, chin first. Arms flailing like he's trying to punch you, shoot, and stop himself from falling down in unison.

Hate to say it but I beleive Kimbo gots this one.


----------



## wozza (Dec 4, 2007)

I was hoping that since he left Trojan and started training at Xtreme Couture he would learn to protect that suspect jaw a little more, sadly that didnt happen in the last Thompson fight!

I really like Thompson, I like him as a person and like his all out style as a fighter.. I really want him to do well against kimbo, but im not full of confidence!


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

His first opponent without a horrible win-lose streak, a decent ground game, and isn't paid to lose... well have to wait a few years.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

His first loss was to Thompson but apparently his opponents have to fight the refs too.


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

J.P. said:


> His first loss was to Thompson but apparently his opponents have to fight the refs too.


LOl, now I'm confident that KImbo could beat Fedor, as long as it happens in an EliteXC ring. Kimbo by Dan Miragliota (sp?).


----------



## Lynch (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm disgusted by this fight. I've also lost a lot of respect for Bas Rutten.


----------

